# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  حراس مرمى المنتخبات المشاركة ...مذعورون من كرة المونديال «جابولاني»

## الحصن نيوز

أجمع عدد من حراس مرمى المنتخبات المشاركة في المونديال على أن كرة" جابولاني" التي ستستخدم في المباريات مصنوعة من أجل تعقيد مهمتهم، ويطلق على كرة كأس العالم "جابولاني" وتعني الاحتفال بلغة الزولو.



وتقدم البرازيلي جوليو سيزار والإنكليزي ديفيد جيمس والاسباني إيكر كاسياس قائمة الحراس المعارضين للكرة الجديدة ، والتي تدعي صانعتها ، شركة أديدادس أيه جي بأنها "توفر التحكم الأقصى والمثالي".



ويشعر جوليو سيزار حارس مرمى منتخب البرازيل لكرة القدم بالذعر من الكرة التي ستستخدم في نهائيات كأس العالم وشبهها بالكرة الرخيصة التي تشترى من الأسواق التجارية.



 وقال سيزار حارس إنتر ميلان الإيطالي الذي يعد على نطاق واسع أفضل حارس في العالم "إنها فظيعة ومخيفة". وأضاف "أنها



تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

